

Design Patterns - ccarpenterg
http://sourcemaking.com/design_patterns

======
mwbrooks
Nice summary of design patterns. Having a design pattern book on hand is a
wise choice for any programmer.

Personally, I use 'Design Patterns: Elements of Reusable Object-Oriented
Software.' However, Wikipedia or this website are fine.

Can anyone comment on sourcemaking.com's 'Design Patterns - Simply'?

